# Becoming a porker



## benmaiden (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Been traing for 9 months now and have made great, consistant gains but over the last month or so I've started to get a right belly for the first time in my life, not too much fat anywhere else and I look pregnant. Someone even coomented on it at the gym! my aim is to build mass, is this just a normal consequence for someone in my position?

my stats:

Age- 20

Height- 5ft 6

Weight 12 st 4lb

my diet:

9am cereal- protein with maltodextrin and dextrose, banana, multi-vit

11am- chicken, brown rice

Pre-gym- maltodextrin, dextrose, creatine, bcaas

Post-gym- protein, maltodextrin, dextrose, creatine, bcaas

2:30pm- tuna, brown rice, broccoli

5pm- chicken korma, rice

8:30pm- peanut butter sandwiches (4 rounds)

10:30pm- 3x scrambled eggs on toast

12:30pm- Steak, 4 rounds bread and butter, zma

I'd be grateful for any comments :thumb:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

9 portions of bread, 4 of them at bedtime...

3 sittings of rice...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

> 9 portions of bread, 4 of them at bedtime...
> 
> 3 sittings of rice...


the guy is asking for advice what advice have you given him with your post????


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Try cutting out some of the carbs especially after 5pm.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:


9 portions of bread, 4 of them at bedtime...

3 sittings of rice... 

the guy is asking for advice what advice have you given him with your post????

think hes saying thats the problem advise cut them down, no bread before bedtime!, cut down to 1 portion of rice. way too many carbs/sugars there mate. no need for carbs really after 8pm.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i know bread, especially white blows my stomach out like a balloon,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

alot of read in there that can make you bloated,

are you doing any cardio?

make sure you get fruit and or veg with every meal

also your using alot of dextrose and maltodextrin there, any particular reason, in my opinion malto and dextrose are only for post workout and sometimes a quick energy boost before workout if in a rush with pre workout meal

iv had a similar problem recently and realised id been cheating myself abit, too musch sugar on cereal, not noting the bags of crisps and chocky i was eating.

hope this helps abit mate

:cool2:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> the guy is asking for advice what advice have you given him with your post????


That is your interpretation of his post.

He was in fact asking --->



> I'd be grateful for any comments


And I provided mine.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 9 portions of bread, 4 of them at bedtime...
> ...


It obviously wasn't that hard to see what I was pointing out.

I gave no advice, I simply pointed out what I thought may be the problem.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

lambert said:


> Try cutting out some of the carbs especially after 5pm.


+1.

White bread and rice make me burst.

The OP may want to cut out these carbs, but perhaps keep the veggies in. My carb intake is tiny after breakfast, iv'e cut from 25% - 17% in just a few weeks.

Creatine is suspect for me as well, makes me look good. From a distance.. :laugh:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Carbs make me fat. Hate it. According to calipers im at 24% body fat lol. All my fat is on my belly though so I dont feel its a fair diasnosis.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

way to much bread!


----------



## benmaiden (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice gents. The reason I was eating so much bread and rice is because it's quick and convinient as I lead quite a hectic life. Is the concencus that I'm eating too many carbs or the wrong carbs? Can any of the diet boffins look at my meals and suggest alternatives for me? :beer:

Oh and about the malto and dextrose... I just used it for extra energy before my workout and my current protein powder makes me heave so it adds a bit of flavour to it.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

benmaiden said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been traing for 9 months now and have made great, consistant gains but over the last month or so I've started to get a right belly for the first time in my life, not too much fat anywhere else and I look pregnant. Someone even coomented on it at the gym! my aim is to build mass, is this just a normal consequence for someone in my position?
> 
> ...


Dude you're obviously eating waaaay too many calories to gain muscle. What good is flabby redundant adipose tissue? You want lean muscle mass - nothing else counts!

Few ideas - don't drink dextrose and malto at any time apart from PWO. Reduce carbs everywhere else. Start counting calories and stick to 3500 a week, 200-250g carbs and see how you get on.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

benmaiden said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been traing for 9 months now and have made great, consistant gains but over the last month or so I've started to get a right belly for the first time in my life, not too much fat anywhere else and I look pregnant. Someone even coomented on it at the gym! my aim is to build mass, is this just a normal consequence for someone in my position?
> 
> ...


your diet is ****e no wounder you are getting a little fat mate. if you must have some bread make it wholemeal or seed and only have 2 sclices per day instead of brown rice in 1 of the meals above.


----------



## benmaiden (Nov 25, 2008)

I've done a calorie count and without the mato and dextrose it comes to more or less bang on 3000 calories a day, I thought this was good for a bulking diet from what I've read anyway? So if I cut them out except post-workout?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

benmaiden said:


> I've done a calorie count and without the mato and dextrose it comes to more or less bang on 3000 calories a day, I thought this was good for a bulking diet from what I've read anyway? So if I cut them out except post-workout?


Calories aren't the be all and end all. All they dictate is weight loss/ gain, not body composition.

If calories were all that mattered, then someone consuming 3000cals of lard and sugar before bed would look just as good as if they consumed 6 small meals a day.

You're diet is far too high in carbs; mostly high GI carbs and sh1te stodgy bread. You have to look at the makeup of the calories, not just the numbers. Back to the drawing board IMO mate.


----------

